# Fedora Installation: DVD wird als hdd erkannt



## MetallDragon (25. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ich denke der Titel sagt schon das Meisste aus.
Mein DVD-Laufwerk wird als hdd erkannt, was ja eigendlich die 4. Festplatte sein sollte.

Der Hauptgrund für den Thread ist, dass er mir auch bei der Installation von Fedora Core 2 das DVD-Laufwerk nicht erkennt und ich es desshalb nicht als Installationsmedium wählen kann.

Momentan verwende ich RedHat 9, welched das DVD-Laufwerk auch falsch erkennt.

Wie kann ich das Lösen ? Meint ihr ein FW Update würde was bringen ?

MfG M.D

//edit: PS: 500. Post


----------



## Naj-Zero (28. Juli 2004)

Ich verstehe gerade nicht, wieso das DVD-Luafwerk nicht hdd sein soll.
/dev/hdd ist AFAIK das Slave-Gerät am 2. Controller.


----------



## Sway (28. Juli 2004)

Poste mal deine /etc/fstab 
Vielleicht finden wir ja da den "Fehler?" ...


----------



## JohannesR (28. Juli 2004)

Das ist *ganz* normal, keine Sorge. Wie Naj-Zero schon sagte, die beiden IDE-Busse mit jeweils max. 2 Geräten heissen nunmal hda - hdd. Du kannst dir ja einen Symlink erstellen, damit sie nach deinen Wünschen heissen.


```
# ln -s /dev/hdd /dev/dvd
```

Eigentlich sollte Fedora dein DVD-Laufwerk auch als Quelle bieten, ich bin mir (fast) sicher, dass du dich vertan hast.


----------



## MetallDragon (28. Juli 2004)

Ich habe die Fedora-Installation jetzt eben über CD geregelt (sind ja leider ca 2 GB).
(@Johannes: es war ganz sicher nicht angegeben)

Leider macht das DVD-Laufwerk immernoch Probleme, da es nämlich als cdrom1erkannt wird und auch mit entsprechenden Einstellungen in der /etc/fstab steht und dementsprechend nicht funktionieren kann.
Kennt jemand die einstellungen, die ich beim Dateisystem etc machen muss ?

Danke schonmal für die bisherigen Antworten
M.D


----------



## JohannesR (28. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MetallDragon _
> *Leider macht das DVD-Laufwerk immernoch Probleme, da es nämlich als cdrom1erkannt wird und auch mit entsprechenden Einstellungen in der /etc/fstab steht und dementsprechend nicht funktionieren kann.
> Kennt jemand die einstellungen, die ich beim Dateisystem etc machen muss ?*



Ich versteh nicht ganz, was du mir sagen willst, häng doch mal deine /etc/fstab an...

Eine entsprechende Zeile sähe so aus:


```
/dev/hdd      /mnt/dvd      iso9660 ro,user,noauto          0       0
```


----------



## MetallDragon (28. Juli 2004)

Die Zeile schaut bei mir so aus:

_/dev/hdd      /mnt/cdrom1             udf, iso9660, noauto, owner, kudzu, r _

//edit: Ich habe es eben nochmal probiert und interessanterweise funktioniert das DVD-Laufwerk jetzt. Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal schauen, ob es nun auch bei der Installation erkannt wird.

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegen kann, dass es jetzt plötzlich geht ? Ich hae nur die Dateien für die Kernelentwicklung installiert...

Vorher habe ich immer eine Fehlermeldung à la : Ungültiges Dateisystem o.Ä bekommen... (kann mich nicht mehr an den genauen Wortlaut erinnern...)

MfG M.D


----------



## MetallDragon (29. Juli 2004)

So.
Hier mal die Fehlermeldung, die ich (inzwischen wieder ) beim einlegen einer DVD erhalte :

_
registering filesystem
hdd: DMA timeout retry
hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReaady SeekComplete DataRequest }
hdd: status error: error=0x00
hdd: drive ready for command
hdd: cdrom_read_initr: data underrun (4 blocks)
end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 413744
UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
Unable to identify CD-ROm format.
_

hoffentlich kann jemand was damit anfangen...

MfG M.D


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Juli 2004)

```
hdparm -d0 /dev/hdd
```

Als root, und danach noch einmal versuchen das Laufwerk zu mounten. Sollte es darauf hin gehen, unterstützt dein Laufwerk/Mainboard kein DMA oder irgendwas stimmt nicht mit dem Kerneltreiber.

Ansonsten probier mal den "udf" Eintrag unter Options in deiner fstab rauszunehmen und danach nochmal zu mounten.


----------



## MetallDragon (30. Juli 2004)

sorry funktioniert leider beides nicht.
Wenn er  die DVD einmal geschluckt hat spuckt er sie auch bis zum Neustart nicht mehr aus 

MfG M.D


----------



## JohannesR (30. Juli 2004)

Du musst sie danach wieder unmounten... (man umount)


----------



## MetallDragon (1. August 2004)

stimmt - jetzt wo du's sagst


----------

